# My season is over



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

This happened to me at work on tuesday. I was just released from the hospital. No more hunting this season for me so please post pics and video of your hunts, as I will be off work for quite some time.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

headshot said:


> This happened to me at work on tuesday. I was just released from the hospital. No more hunting this season for me so please post pics and video of your hunts, as I will be off work for quite some time.


Nail gun?

Geeezzzzz That could have been close to being fatal...

Ryan


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Damn, that really sucks. Looks like someone went for the heart shot with a nail gun. Sorry to hear your season's over, I don't know what I'd do.

Here's to a quick recovery and to look on the bright side; it could have been A LOT worse by the looks of it.
:beer:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> That could have been close to being fatal...


 3/16ths close to being fatal. I feel better now but my lung has collapsed 15% The only positive thing about it was it brought me and my friends and family even closer. Thanks everyone.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

ggguuuuuu, looks pretty bad, luckily it was worse


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thats too bad. Get better by Spring Snow Goose. :beer:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Count your blessings! The end of a season isn't so bad compared to the end of your life! You are one lucky individual. Good luck on a speedy recovery!

Chris


----------



## Zipr (Jan 28, 2007)

First law of gun safety - know your target - I think you're one lucky guy from one saskabush guy to another - get well soon it ain't over till last light on last day


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

jesus!! and i thought putting a staple in my hand was rough!!! better save that nail!!! tetanus shots anyone??


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

That does not look like a nial form a nail gun. Looks like a 50 penny (5") hot dipped galvanized pole barn nail Lets hear the story about what happened.

Thank your lucky stars that you will get to laugh about it years down the road.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

Yikes..............what did that come from? I hope I don't see that here!! Get well!


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Headshot if you wanted to get your nipple pierced why didn't you just go a piercing parlor? I don't think that they would have puntured lung, or your chest cavity for that matter. Just trying put a little humor into your very serious & painful situation. God's speed on your recovery, maybe you will be able to make it out for Deer Hunting season. Good luck Later JD


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

_*Hope you're feeling better. Count your blessings.
Good luck,
Dan*_


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Here's the story: My partner at work is also 1 of my very good friends. We were nailing the last wall of the upstairs of the house on. It was very windy so we were bracing the crap out of it. I was holding a 2x4 against the wall and Steve was nailing. He shot the nail into the 2x4 and it hit a knot in the 2x6 behind it, The nail did a 180 and hit me. My friend was very shaken up and he was not much good under pressure. My military training came right back to me and survival mode kicked in. I am very lucky to be alive. My friend is blaming himself but I keep telling him it was an accident, if you drive 50000 nails in a year 1 of them is bound to connect with flesh and bone. The nail is a 3.5 inch hot dipped galvanized shot from a hitachi clipped head nailer. Fired at 110psi it more then enough to drop anything in it's tracks. I am recieving lots of support here at home and I appreciate everyone's concern. The worst part is the bulk of the migration is here now and all I can do is watch.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I had a 16d nail splinter the wood and go through and richochet off the wall and went in 3/4" right above an employees eye ball about 15 years ago. I had been harping on him to wear his safety glasses. Even had written him up a warning the week before. We had just finished coffee break and damn if he did not put them on. I made the hospital in record time, had called head via cell to have an eye specialist waiting when we arrived. He got soooo lucky, missed his eyeball. Only has a little tear duct damage, and it healed itself. So so lucky... He still woulf not wear safety glasses even after the incident. 20 somethings, you can tell them, but to can not tell them much... :eyeroll:

Headshot, at least the nail did not do your handle.... :wink:

I whish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## malspeck (Nov 21, 2005)

Next time I'm on a jobsite with nail guns I'll make sure to bring a flak jacket and helmet, screw the hard hat.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I have no clue how I have missed this thread until now, but holy cow! I am glad you're alright and were able to get out hunting a little. Keep getting better, the snows will be back in 5 short months! :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I missed this one as well! I sure hope the recovery is going well!! Keep us updated!!


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

.please get better. i will keep you in my prayers and good luck recovering.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks guys, I am almost all better. I can finally blow my calls again now that all the geese are gone. The last 4 weeks have been very stressful and painful. Deer season is here and I have to rely on friends to help cause I can't load them in the truck by myself. I feel very useless and weak. To go from a very active lifestyle to being a bedridden invalid is hard to take. The insurance company is treating me like I am trying to defraud them and I am losing contracts left,right and center. Stay safe at work guys, you don't realize how good you have it till your life gets tipped upside down. Next time I will tell you how i really feel. Thanks again for all the support. :beer:


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

Looks like he nailed you pretty good. good Luck


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

Well after shooting 2 beautiful bucks I decided I should take it easy again. Went to the doc for a routine check-up and they were gonna admit me back to the hospital. Looks like I picked up a nasty infection from our POS medical system. Now I am off work again in a lot of pain, not dis-comfort but real pain. This is really starting to suck, the doc figures the insurance company forced me back to work to soon and now they are gonna pay. The only good thing is the sweet little phsyiotherapist that I get to see 3 times a week. Anyone who wants to accompany me on a spring hunt is more then welcome as my first purchase with my settlement is gonna be 1200 sillosocks.


----------



## mnhunt1989 (Nov 9, 2007)

wow one bad break after another...maybe spring goose season will help turn your luck around...get better so you can carry all them decoys to the field


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

you have a pretty good attitude about the situation, that's cool man. Probably makes it a lot easier on your buddy. Feel bad for him in the situation also!!! Good luck with your recovery, and keep us posted too.

When I first seen your pictures, I figured it was another MN hunting accident he he oke:

good luck

Tator


----------



## johngfoster (Oct 21, 2007)

That just sucks rocks! Are yo in Canada? Some here in the US tout the Canadian medical system as the next best thing to sliced bread and something that should be emulated--healthcare for all. Just too bad if you get a heart attack and need surgery for it. Where is your infection and what type is it? (bug). On a different note: I saw a guy once who had a similar injury to you--nailgun to the chest, only his was in the midline and went through his breastbone. In surgery we found it lodged in is Innominate Vein. It missed his heart but stuck in one of the major veins bringing blood back to the heart. If someone had pulled it out before he got to surgery, he would have bled to death in his chest. Hope you get well soon and don't have to be on antibiotics for any significant lenth of time.


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

> Probably makes it a lot easier on your buddy. Feel bad for him in the situation also!!!


He feels like crap cause he knows I have lost at least 15k allready, not to mention all the missed hunting oppurtunities. I don't blame him or myself. Sometimes I wish there was someone to blame, I need to blow off some steam and I feel bad for the next person that p!sses me off. :lol:


----------

